# Which site to choose donor?



## Tabletop (Oct 6, 2011)

My partner and I are torn between going to a clinic (which will cost a fortune and we're madly saving atm) or doing it at home using a donor.

I'm thinking that if we can find a donor then we won't need a clinic at all as my fertility tests have come back A'ok.  

Which site though?  I've so far looked on co-parent, co-parentmatch and pride angel (which keeps rejecting my password).  We're ready to join up somewhere but don't know anyone who has successfully found a donor using any of these sites.

Advice please!


----------

